# Harley Davidson,  Original Photographs



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello All,

Can we collect some period images here, to learn from?
 A great way to study these bikes is with period images.
 Photos taken back in the day, not modern photos of antique bikes.
Please post any and all models of HD.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 6, 2018)

View attachment 734132


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 16, 2018)

Bump this thread! 
3 from 1917 motorcycle illustrated magazine. The little boys are referenced as being on Harley’s. First year of the racer model. And rare motocyke window display photo


----------



## Goldenindian (May 12, 2020)




----------

